# Winnipeg-Churchill train question (food service)



## lyke99 (Dec 20, 2014)

Probably taking the Winnipeg-Churchill train this summer with my wife. We rode The Canadian last summer and the a crew member mentioned that he more often works the Winnipeg-Churchill train saying it lets you see another side of Canada - my wife was intrigued and wants to go. I rode the train during the dead of winter back in 1997 and am curious about changes since then, particularly with food service. I know that VIA cut always having a chef on the train in 2011.

According to viarail.ca, fresh prepared meals are available on-board during the "summer" and the fall polar bear seasons; otherwise food is catered to the train and reheated on-board. An e-mail to VIA revealed that their plan for "summer" in 2015 is basically the month of July and the menu looks like it compares to a standard Amtrak dining car menu.

My question: Has anyone here ridden the train since the 2011 cut? How are the reheated meals? How are fresh prepared meals during the limited times when a chef is on-board?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 28, 2014)

I see that no one has replied. I can't really answer your questions, but I have found some reviews of the train:
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g153339-d2230208-r121030244-VIA_Rail_Canada-Canada.html
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUserReviews-g153339-d2230208-r144170533-VIA_Rail_Canada-Canada.html#REVIEWS.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 28, 2014)

For Meals......Click on Winnipeg-Churchill here:

http://www.viarail.ca/en/travel-info/onboard-train/meals

Then on the sample .PDF Menu here:

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/menus/MENU-WINNIPEG-CHURCHILL_5661.pdf

During the summer......these meals are prepared on board.

http://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/menus/111131341-33_VIA_5660-14_CafeExpress_BIL_8.5x11_v2.pdf


----------



## lyke99 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you. I'd actually seen both the tripadvisor.com reviews and the stuff on the VIA website. I was hoping someone would have first-hand experience, but it looks like no luck.


----------

